# New GoPro Video Dec. 8 Loading Salt



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Shot with the GoPro, nighttime just doesn't record well






Tell me what you think


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Almost 4 minutes,must be charging by the hour!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

grandview;1679200 said:


> Almost 4 minutes,must be charging by the hour!


And to think I did that 6 times last night


----------

